# Live shrimp question



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever used shrimp (it's a brown hopper in pic) this size in the bay/inshore?
If so, the pictured DOA oughta work too, eh?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

We use 10" long shrimp in Mobile Bay for tripletail, but we will also use them for trout if we get some from the bait man.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

yep used them that size and bigger when they are in the bucket!!! But during the summer they are smaller. When it cools back down they are that size often. we use them for Reds, Specks, and a few others. Yep I inshore fish them!!!


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats a big shrimp! Do you notice that you catch bigger fish with the bigger bait?


----------

